# Custom Bottled Water



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hello all:

I may have posted this in the wrong section. If so, I apologize.

What I am looking for is a wholesale bottle water company that can supply me with my own custom bottled water with my custom label. Does anyone know of any? If so, please post here or send me a private message.

By the way, I searched google for it and of course a few companies came up but I wanted to search here because I rather go to a company by referral. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My first suggestion is to contact the various local water companies in your town about rebranding their bottled waters. Culligan, Arrowhead, even the local bottling plant for Coke's Dasanti brand. If you can do it this way, you will save a TON on shipping. Remember how much a case of water weighs.

If that does not work, then ad-specialty shops like branders can do for you or any of the sites you found on google. After all, it's all tap water anyway.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think really you just want empty bottles and you could probably print your own labels. Like Joe mentioned get a charcoal filter for your tap and fill away.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

Call igage and set up an account with them to get their waterproof paper. It works really well. But you must contact whatever water you choose about their relabeling rules. Typically you have to leave the label on and go over it which is no big deal because you normally can't see the label once you put yours on. I suggest using indoor/outdoor carpet tape to attach the label to the bottle. You only need a small piece on the end. I have tested this method in a bucket with ice and water for 24 hours with good results. Good luck.

You can also buy the paper here Amazon.com: iGage Weatherproof Paper 8.5"x11" - 50 Sheets: Electronics

Here is one I did for my sister's business a couple years ago.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thank all of you for the replies and advice. Yeah, Im thinking the water will be heavy for shipping. Does anyone know where I can get the empty bottles from?

Also someone else mentioned getting waterproof paper but I just know I wont want to print it myself but do you know of someone that prints just the labels?

Thanks again!


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

My friends sell just labels to their customers primarily. As you said shipping water would be costly.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've printed the labels for my son's Pop Warner Football team on my laser printer using the weatherproof label paper from OnlineLabels.com It's super easy to do when you have the label dimensions handy. People just loved it at the games


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

StatusTees said:


> Thank all of you for the replies and advice. Yeah, Im thinking the water will be heavy for shipping. Does anyone know where I can get the empty bottles from?
> 
> Also someone else mentioned getting waterproof paper but I just know I wont want to print it myself but do you know of someone that prints just the labels?
> 
> Thanks again!


people dont want water that is filled at your house...I personally would not drink anything with out a tamper seal, these need to be applied in a bottling factory.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Stratford for private label bottled water, custom label bottled water, promotional bottled water, custom label spring water


----------

